# Dakota Saddle fit



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I normally ride a 15" but with some saddles, depending on the tree and how the stirrups are hung, I can comfortably ride in a 14"


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Dakota uses a Steele brand tree, which is in over 50% of all western Saddle Brands, no idea why any brand would be 2" different in fit, is the 17" an Import? With and Import there is no telling what you get.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Do they both have level seats? What are the swells like? How are the stirrups hung? How steep is the cantle?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The shape of the seat can make a big difference in how big it feels. IME, saddles with flat type seats and relatively low cantles, like roping saddles, tend to feel bigger than a saddle of the same size with a higher cantle and bigger swells.

For example, I have a 15.5 inch roping saddle and I basically swim in it. I have a 15 inch assocation saddle and it is nice and snug, the way I like it. Normally, a half inch wouldn't make much difference in the overall feel, but the difference in seat shape does.


----------

